# NAS 6.21.2012 Night Ops



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Walking the shoreline of Pensacola Bay at NAS there were floating weed beds, some very large, right along the bank. After dark with the LED headlamp I could see fish everywhere feeding near the grass. I tossed dead shrimp, no lead weight, 20 to 30 feet from shore. 

In an hour:
8 Reds 
1 Bluefish
9 Ladyfish (landed)
A few cats...

No good fish pictures for the report, I fished solo this round. Tight lines!


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats on the catch....however you might want to be careful fishing at dark, being that it's not allowed on NAS. There is no fishing allowed after sunset or before sunrise.

http://naspensacola-mwr.com/water/basefishing.html


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

:shifty: No wonder the fishing is always so good! Thanks, didn't see that one.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice, sounds like they kept you busy.


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

The fishing regs on NAS are ridiculous. When I was at Tyndall. You could fish damn near anywhere and all night long. Cops would come bs with us at 2am at the marina.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

great picture of the lighthouse!


----------

